# Some Serious Smash !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well went out today and did some shooting. Shot my 5/16od tubes and 205gr lead egg weights, 315gr lead egg weights and 5/8" 255gr steel ball ammo.

Well the 5/8 steel ball ammo is a real corker out of this set up, It is fast and it smashes very hard and it bounces back HARD. I was able to shoot at 43+ yard targets and the line of sight was pretty straight, my intentional hold over was a non issue for me at the 40+ yardage area. I stopped shooing at anything in the 15-20 yard range this this tube set and ammo as it is very dangerous if it comes back, but boy-O-boy does it hit hard.

Shot the 205gr egg weights and they as you would expect are the fastest out of these three and the flattest shooting. Although these are the lightest of what I shot, these are no way light slingshot ammo, this is some powerful stuff. This would be my basic hunting stuff if I was in an area that had big rabbit size game. This shoots very well and I like it a lot. I will go back tomorrow and see If I can get the ground squirrel that was laughing at me for about three hours to see if he likes the taste of these 205grainers ;- )

Last, but far from least is the 315gr egg weights. These are the 45-70 400gr ammo of my slingshot set up. This ammo will fly flat for me to about 37+ yds and then it will start to sink. You can tell it is slower than the 5/8 steal, but not a whole bunch. What it does do is hit hard enough to GREATLY impress you.

Here is a pic of an old inside wall, this is not dry wall, this is cement planks for the wall, they are about 5/8-3/4 thick. I shot this wall using 315 egg weights at about 18yds. It went through so cleanly you can easily see the oblong shape of the ammo. The next pic shown the inside of the wall material. This stuff will knock the green out of any Zombie for sure !

















Do I have a favorite , I can say NO, they are just different.

I would use the 205 gr ammo as my general hunting ammo with this set up and not feel under gunned.
When I'm in an area that has lead restrictions and if I'm hunting anything of size, the 5/8 steal are magnificent. If I was in an area where larger animals are the 315gr lead and the 5/8 255gr steal are very, very serious stoppers.

I will have to say that the 315gr lead and 5/8" 255gr steal ball, for my area are way overkill .... IMHO. There are no animals big or tough enough to warrant this powerful stuff where I go. I would use this for pheasant, duck, goose, skunk, raccoon, opossum and ? if I lived in an area where these game are legally permitted to take with a slingshot, and if I was accurate enough to cleanly harvest this game !

.

Many of you live in areas where this is allowed, but I'm not.

I'll go back out again tomorrow.

wll


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

wII........

.impressive for sure, is there a chance to see a pic of your set-ups, beings I'll be throwing the same ammo why not start with a proven set-up at the start  is this also with the added Graphite? like the reference to the 45-70 a game changer for sure - I can't believe the yardage your getting.......now where did I put that concrete patch kit :huh:

Nut


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

nutthrower said:


> wII........
> 
> .impressive for sure, is there a chance to see a pic of your set-ups, beings I'll be throwing the same ammo why not start with a proven set-up at the start  is this also with the added Graphite? like the reference to the 45-70 a game changer for sure - I can't believe the yardage your getting.......now where did I put that concrete patch kit :huh:
> 
> Nut


I have two slings set up with 5/16 tubes, both are I.T. (Internally Treated, for short), both have 81/4" static length and my draw is 38"

Here is a pic I took on Friday of the sling that I used to punch a hole in that wall. On the left side is 3/4oz egg weights 1/2oz egg weights and 5/8 steel balls, this is the ammo I use with this sling!

I will take some other up close pics tomorrow in the area where I shoot.









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out today with a D-16 equipped with 3060 I.T. tubes. Shot 5/8" marbles, 3/4" Jawbreakers and 1/4oz 113gr egg sinkers.

The "Green Mark" is a piece of "Neon Green Paracord", that I use as a quick acquisition device, although I don't really use it for long term aiming, it just lets me see fast where my attachment is. The attachment method is what I use for all my wire slings ... been shooting them a few months with this method and not one problem, for me it is bullet proof.

The tag is on the underside of the cuff, as it allows the pulling rubber to sit higher on top and in a straight line, helping in keeping the tube clear from obstruction.









wll


----------

